
Pirate Bay block effectiveness short-lived, data suggests - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18833060
======
henrikschroder
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aftonbladet>

"When it was first published in 1830 by Lars Johan Hierta, it was a tabloid
that reported news and also criticised the new Swedish king Charles XIV John.
The king stopped Aftonbladet from being printed and banned it. This was
answered by starting the new newspaper "Det andra Aftonbladet" (The second
Aftonbladet), which was subsequently banned, followed by new versions named in
similar fashion until the newspaper had been renamed 26 times, after which it
was allowed by the king."

I wonder how many times the Pirate Bay has to be "blocked" today for our
lawmakers and courts to realize the futility of it?

~~~
ZoFreX
In the P2P world, things don't just spring back, they multiply with each
attempt to shut things down. Private BT sites refer to this as "the hydra" -
every head you cut off spawns several more. As an example, shutting down Oink
spawned What.CD, Waffles.fm, and 2 or 3 other sites - What.CD and Waffles.fm
are still going, and What.CD's codebase is powering dozens of niche sites such
as LZTR (classical music and video game OSTs).

------
djhworld
This amuses me a lot.

I've always maintained that people who pirate are generally lazy (including
myself) but avid entertainment fans. Piracy offers me convenience, I can sit
down and have a film going on my TV within about 15 minutes of opening the
torrent

As soon as the entertainment industries cotton onto the fact that people
demand content that's cheap and convenient to access, I think you'll see a
drop in piracy rates. Netflix streaming is a step in the right direction but a
very slow one.

In fact I'd say that the rate of my nefarious pirating ways has dropped
considerably just because Netflix is quicker than pirating and I'm more than
happy to pay the subscription fee to get that level of service

~~~
kfk
I keep wondering why good quality content producers don't come out that
distribute content only on the web.

There are a few on youtube, but they don't produce enough content for avid or
even normal customers.

Maybe we need a better platform than youtube? Something that is able to
extract at least 0.10 $ per each customer that whatches the thing. This would
bring roughly 100 k to movies/series that are watched by 1 M people. It looks
pretty doable for a good quality movie or serie.

------
alan_cx
The desperation and almost panic is amusing:

"The firm stressed that the figures related to the volume of P2P traffic, not
necessarily the number of users.

This made it possible, it said, that "hardcore" file-sharers might have become
more prolific since the ban while casual users have been discouraged."

Really? All these weeks later? Oh please.

I found out about the ban when one of my kids can down to tell me how to
circumvent it. Not the geeky one either. The geeky one snorts at TPB.

------
praptak
Skeptic powers, activate. I'd be surprised if the alleged drop in p2p traffic
was something other than natural variance, interpreted by people who expected
a drop.

------
alpine
I would love to see a traffic analysis to tpb during these last few weeks
compared with theoretical models, that have presumably been developed, to
predict how robust the Internet is in general with regard to self-
healing/route-around properties.

